# Painting in unheated garage over winter



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Can this be done? 
I understand water based paint is a no no when temperatures are low but what about 2k primer and 2k clear?
What base coat options do I have if any?

Thanks very much


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can use it in colder temps , panel would idealy need to be pre heated with a hot air gun to make sure its dry

and be aware primers will suck up moisture from the air , so dont leave it stood in a cold damp garage for weeks

maybe a elec patio heater or something to take the chill off?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I've done wheels at 5 or 6 degree air temperature. Turned out grand but wouldn't want to be doing a big job.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If you can get the ambient temp to around 18 -20 degrees C then that is ideal, 2k paints are for pro use, you need extractors with filters and must have a fresh air fed full face mask. Talk to a local paint factor and they will advise best on paint types.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for the replies all.
So are we saying water based ok for lower temps or?
What other types of basecoat can be used that might be better? 

Thank you


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

solvent might be a better choice


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

I have painted stuff in winter ....just heat garage .... I use a large fan For extraction from garage and use a maskwith filters when spraying 2k paint .


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I'm a SMART repairer, have been for 18 years. I use water based paints all year round including in the depths of winter without any trouble. We obviously use heat lamps to cure the paint but I've sprayed in sub zero conditions hundreds of times and have had to melt the ice from cars before repairing them. When it's that cold we just warm the panels up with the heat lamps. Once painted it is imperative that the paint is fully cured or it will cause problems.


----------

